# Making Salmon filling!!



## Sazparilla (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum so hello to all!!

I cook all the time and love to cook and love creating new meals - however I'm having some trouble with salmon!!

My boyfriend eats/needs ALOT of food,pig:!) but he loves salmon, and I'm struggling to come up with some really filling recipes.

I have created a few toppings/seasonings of my own, but what I'm struggling with is what to serve with it!

I've looked through hundreds of proper cookery books, but most of the salmon dishes seem to be served on a bed of spinach, or a salad of some ind, but this won't fill my boyfriend up!!

The only recipe, which I make quite regulary and am now getting a bit bored with, is a creamy pasta - similar to a egg carbonara sauce - or sometimes ust creme fraiche.

BUT, I'm not a massive pasta fan, and I also like to eat quite healthily so I dont like too many creamy dishes!!

Does anyone have any suggestions of how I can make salmon filling!??

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, Saz...  Welcome to DC.

Forget the cookbooks and cook whatever your BF likes for sides.  A panfried salmon steak along side a hearty serving of potato, pasta or rice and a veggie or salad is perfectly fine.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 24, 2010)

Yup, the salmon is the star of the dinner, but the sides are the filler. We use lots of rice side dishes with fish and salmon.
You can make more salmon.....


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2010)

Really, it is your diner, who cares aboout cook books, make what you both like.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 24, 2010)

When I first saw this thread I thought you meant filling like pastry filling. I wonder what you were going to put the salmon filling in.

Grilled salmon with baked potato or rice is a winner in my house.


----------



## Linika (Mar 24, 2010)

Or stuff the salmon with sliced lemons, dill etc ...cover with foil and bake it..add baked potatoes and steamed veggies


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess I don't really understand the problem. You can cook salmon -- as much as you want to satisfy a big eater -- and any number of sides.  Certainly it doesn't take "a creamy sauce" to make a meal filling.  A baked potato is both healthful and filling. You can eat yours plain, and serve him a sauce if you like.  Rice pilaus are also easy and filling, and fwiw, many vegetables. The larger the portion size, the more filling they are!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to DC Saz!  

For side ideas, how about asparagus, parsley new potatoes, rice pilaf, risotto, peas and pearl onions, maybe a citrus salad, or even grilled veggies?


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 26, 2010)

You CAN stuff fish fillets, but that's not what you're asking about, right ?


----------



## vagriller (Mar 26, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> You CAN stuff fish fillets, but that's not what you're asking about, right ?


 
No, the OP was talking about preparing it and the side dishes so that her boyfriend would have enough food. I figure if she cooks up half a salmon, a starch like baked potato or rice, and plenty of veggies that would suffice.


----------

